# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم China King Box تحديثات :  China King Box V1.31 Update

## mohamed73

China King Box V1.31 Update
2012-12-10 
1、Spd 880xg adding new Flash model.
2、MSTAR optimization check cryptographic algorithm.
3、Coolsand adding new Flash model.
4、Optimization MTK format. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

